# Hawg tape



## chicagofishing (Jul 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of this? Was looking at In Fisherman magazine and saw it in the new product section. Wanted to get feedback from ACTUAL fisherman and boat owners. Suppose to be able to walk on it and sticks to flooring and carpeting to measure your fish. Sort of interesting concept


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have not tried it but here is a link.
https://www.outdoorhub.com/pr/2013/11/18/fh-decals-introduces-hawg-tape-carpeting/

I have a tape on my console, good enough for my needs.
Tim


----------

